
42 Hours of Buckminster Fuller might be just the vision we need - evolve2k
https://cdm.link/2019/08/42-hours-of-buckminster-fuller/
======
chr1
One of his ideas that i like the most is the cloud nine, mile wide sphere that
floats using only a small difference in air temperature. It seems impractical
and not very useful until you realize it is a perfect tool for weather
manipulation. Floating above clouds and changing its reflexivity a swarm of
these can be used to produce clouds and decrease temperature or to remove the
clouds.

~~~
newguy1234
The tensegrity sphere is definitely an interesting idea for sure. I like the
ideas that fuller presented overall because it really shows the essence of
innovation - you must first see the vision in your head for it to become a
reality. Then you determine if it is realistic to build and so on but it is
all the same - you must see the vision.

~~~
new2628
It also helps that as a famous person one can take credit for other people's
vision.

In case of tensegrity in particular:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Snelson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Snelson)

~~~
tomcam
It gets more interesting:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlis_Johansons](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlis_Johansons)

------
evolve2k
I’m a personal fan of Fullers work and having discovered his expansive
worldview during my teens he left a mark on me in terms of having confidence
that better solutions can be designed for how our world operates.

I’m sure the 42 hours of screening would be worth my time and that of a number
of friends around me.

My problem/challenge though is how to facilitate a structure that would get me
through all the footage. I mean I can’t imagine binge watching for 3 days
straight or maybe that’s the point, maybe I should just try that. Or maybe is
weekly sesssions better like some sort of book club? I Need ideas.

How would you suggest to structure a small group screening?

Assuming you had some profound knowledge recorded from an earlier time that
you needed to get a group to get through, how would you do it?

~~~
decasteve
I powered through reading most of the transcripts[0] a few years ago and
watched some. I made notes along the way for the ideas that stuck with me.

[0] [https://www.bfi.org/about-fuller/resources/everything-i-
know](https://www.bfi.org/about-fuller/resources/everything-i-know)

~~~
kbenson
I wasn't paying attention and followed the link thinking it was to your notes,
because I definitely don't have time for the transcripts. Have you considered
putting your notes online, or even expanding on them and making a series of
blog posts? I imagine a lot of people might be more amenable to shorter form
exposure to select ideas that they can them go to the source for if they find
it interesting enough. Also, I often find preparing a point of view to be
publicly expressed brings me to new understanding of it, so perhaps you would
benefit from it as well.

In any case, it's the type of thing I would love to read, so you have at least
one reader if you do so. :)

~~~
decasteve
Understanding Bucky is an exercise of making notes of things that apply to me
personally or things that stood out that I could apply to my own work/life.

My favourite exercise in applying Bucky’s work was to take his self-
disciplines (from Critical Path) and modify them for myself.

The value for me was/is the process of making his work personal to me. What
stands out about Bucky’s work is that it’s still (if no more so) relevant
today. Maybe it is something I should blog about :)

------
dang
Does any of this video show him building a bucky ball out of straws while
speaking, and then jumping up and down on it while continuing to speak? A
friend told me he saw him do that back then, and I'd like to see it.

~~~
rakic
Here’s the next best thing:

[https://youtu.be/N3QzD8QC4ko?t=14921](https://youtu.be/N3QzD8QC4ko?t=14921)

I recommend you watch the whole segment.

------
inflatableDodo
Anyone who appreciates Buckminster Fuller should have a read of Victor
Papanek. His book 'Design For The Real World' is exceptionally good. -
[http://playpen.icomtek.csir.co.za/~acdc/education/Dr_Anvind_...](http://playpen.icomtek.csir.co.za/~acdc/education/Dr_Anvind_Gupa/Learners_Library_7_March_2007/Resources/books/designvictor.pdf)

------
Animats
The Dymaxion car.[1]

(A working replica. It's miserable on the road. Rear wheel steering was _not_
a good idea. Makes parking easier, and driving much harder.)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1yxFDvqALI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1yxFDvqALI)

